# Period cramps after ovulation



## Tulip68 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi ladies,

I have been diagnosed with  immune issues after three miscarriages in less than a year. Each time I became pregnant the flare up was more apparent the the pregnancy shorter each time.  I am currently on humira waiting for my cytokines to come down before embarking on IVF. The question I have is that I am getting period style cramps in my uterus about four/five days after ovulation. This has happened several times now but this month it is particularly noticeable. My period is not due for another five days and before I was pregnant I never had this happen. Could this be my body reacting to a fertilized embroy? 

I just wish I knew what was going on


----------



## Sammi11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi there Tulip,

I'm sorry you are suffering with immune problems too and MCs. I really hope the humira helps you. i am in a similar situation deciding on LIT and humira, with other meds for very high TNFa and others. have you had the full immune testing? do you have endometriosis? 
The uterus pains from ovulation could be the immune flare up, someone else on this board wil probably be able to answer your question, or a cyst or endo maybe?

do you get a weird fluttering sensation in your uterus? i get this plus sore throat and very aching legs, feet and back and a heavy fluish feeling and a migraine too with implantation failure.

let me know how the humira goes. where are you seeing your immune specialist? is this yr first IVF?

Sammi xx


----------



## Brooke50 (Apr 12, 2010)

HI Tulip,

Have you had a laparoscopy to check for endometriosis/uterine fibroids? Could be an implantation problem due to scarring as well. 

I have endometriosis. I too got immune testing done and Humira & LIT were recommended. For lots of reasons, I did not want to do these. But I did have a laparoscopy and our last cycle was successful.

The Recurrent MIscarriage Clinic in London is very good. 

Brooke


----------



## Tulip68 (Aug 3, 2010)

Thank you for your replies ladies.

My first IVF was in July. Unfortunately I had another early miscarriage/chemical even though I responded well to treatment. 
I don't have endometriosis  or cysts, So I assume it was an immune flare up again. I had a faint positive on the preg test this month which did not surprise me after the symptoms. Unfortunately it did not last again.  However the good news was my cytokines came down from 45% to 34% after taking humira for six weeks, which is move in the right direction, if not quite there. I am with Mr T as ARGC in London.

Sammi, I am so sorry to hear you have suffered similar problems.  Please let me know how you get on.

Brooke, Congratulations I am happy to hear you have had success.


----------

